# Blasc @ VISTA



## 4zuRiC (30. September 2007)

Hi how ich hab mal ne frage funtz Blasc auch mit Windows Vista??
 weil beim  download steht durnter das es Für 98... XP ist  aba nix von Vista  ^^


----------



## Arandorus (30. September 2007)

jo ich benutz vista 64 und blasc in aktueller version alles ohne probleme!


----------



## IronLord (1. Oktober 2007)

me² ^^


----------



## Lucyana (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich benutze auch Windos Vista aber bei mir futzt Blasc net wirklich.. (Windows is Original!!)

Hier mein Fehler


----------



## Wichtelin (2. November 2007)

Lucyana schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch Windos Vista aber bei mir futzt Blasc net wirklich.. (Windows is Original!!)
> 
> Hier mein Fehler


bei mir auch nicht


----------



## 8154711 (3. November 2007)

Wichtelin schrieb:


> bei mir auch nicht


Obwohl mein Pfad zur WoW Installation stimmt, erkennt das Blasc 2 Program den Pfad nicht, der zur WoW.exe bzw. zum Launcher führt.
Installation ist Vista 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (4. November 2007)

8154711 schrieb:


> Obwohl mein Pfad zur WoW Installation stimmt, erkennt das Blasc 2 Program den Pfad nicht, der zur WoW.exe bzw. zum Launcher führt.



Bei mir der selbe Fehler ~.~


----------



## Akrilak (6. November 2007)

Jup, funktioniert auch unter Vista ... benutze es ebenfalls


----------



## Avenenera (6. November 2007)

Akrilak schrieb:


> Jup, funktioniert auch unter Vista ... benutze es ebenfalls


Hab Vista home Premium und bei mir ist wie gesagt falscher Pfad obwohl ich direkt auf WoW zeigen lass.


----------



## _g-k_ (12. November 2007)

Bei mir unter Vista Home Premium geht es ohne Probleme...


----------



## Regnor (13. November 2007)

_g-k_ schrieb:


> Bei mir unter Vista Home Premium geht es ohne Probleme...



bei dem letzten großen Update vom 17.10.2007 gab es speziell für Windows Vista Nutzer den Hinweis das BLASC neu installiert werden muß. Ab diesem Moment sollte BLASC mit Windows Vista kompatibel sein. Falls das nicht der Fall ist postet doch bitte mal eine genaue Problembeschreibung.


----------



## Zykoq (15. November 2007)

Bis vor 2 Tagen lief alles wunderbar.
Seit gestern jedoch nicht mehr.

Fehler auf Vista Ultimate 32 Bit:



> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> Application Name:	BLASC.exe
> Application Version:	2.2.5.207
> ...



Trotz ich Blasc nochmal installiert habe wie es in den FAQ steht, also neuer download, andere partition, neuer Ordner, Freigaben wie in den FAQ.



> F: BLASC 2 startet nicht unter Windows VISTA/lässt sich nicht installieren.  (neu)
> A: Installiert BLASC2 in einen anderen Pfad als c:\programme\ und setz auf diesem Pfad die Rechte auf Jeder/Vollzugriff. Die Installation sollte mit Ausführen als .. über das Kontextmenü erfolgen. Dann sollte BLASC auch mit eingeschalteter User-Account-Control funktionieren.



Funktioniert es immernoch nicht.


----------



## Wetitia (15. Januar 2008)

Ich habe seit Weihnachten Vista (32 bit) und bekomme auch die Meldung:
Anzeigeoptionen werden nicht gespeichert, solange keine gültige wow.exe\launcher.exe angegeben ist

Da ich die Datei aber  über ... auswähle, müßte das auch die richtige sein.

Desweiteren bekomme ich meine wow-Charaktere nicht mehr angezeigt, obwohl das login von blasc erfolgreich überprüft wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gornash (16. Januar 2008)

Das hatte ich auch mal das er den Pfad von der wow.exe/launcher.exe nicht findet bzw. speichert.

Bei mir hat es geholfen den blasc komplett zu deinstallieren und danach neu zu installieren.
Seit dem funkt es wunderbar.


----------



## nex_one (19. Januar 2008)

Gornash schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal das er den Pfad von der wow.exe/launcher.exe nicht findet bzw. speichert.
> 
> Bei mir hat es geholfen den blasc komplett zu deinstallieren und danach neu zu installieren.
> Seit dem funkt es wunderbar.




Also ich hab jetzt ca 10 mal den client deinstalliert und neu installiert und es klappt nicht. da meine externe platte bald den geist aufgibt hab ich den wow ordner auf eine andere partition verschoben und versuche nun seit gestern abend blasc zu installieren. ordner löschen etc hilft alles nicht. hab sämtliche einträge in der registry gelöscht und er will partout auf die externe platte verlinken die es aber nicht gibt.


----------



## Demon126 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hab auch problem Mit Blasc unter Vista.

Hab mir Vista anfang der Woche installiert. Jetzt wollt ich BLASC installieren aber ich kann nicht mal die installation fertigstellen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich an der stelle ok drücke verschwindet der Pfad aus dem Feld.

Ich hab glaub ich 20 den pfad eingegeben und ok gedrückt und jedes mal wird das Feld wieder weiß.


----------



## Demon126 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hab auch problem Mit Blasc unter Vista.

Hab mir Vista anfang der Woche installiert. Jetzt wollt ich BLASC installieren aber ich kann nicht mal die installation fertigstellen 

wenn ich an der stelle(anhang) ok drücke verschwindet der Pfad aus dem Feld.

Ich hab glaub ich 20 den pfad eingegeben und ok gedrückt und jedes mal wird das Feld wieder weiß.

p.s Warum kann ich keine Bilder mehr mit img   /img anzeigen und weshalb ändert sich jedesmal wenn ich etwas mit url /url verlinke der pfad von "ogsert.og. ohost .de/Blasc-fehler.gif" in "ogsert.og.buffed.de/Blasc-fehler.gif" ?????? Liegt das an meinem Browser oder wurde was am Forum umgestellt.


----------



## Roxhopper (5. Februar 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem bei der Installation: (Vista Ultimate 64)
Nach dem Start des BLASC2_setup.exe läd er sich den BLASC Loader und sagt dann:
BLASCLoader wurde erneuert. Klicken Sie OK um BLASCLoader neu zu starten.

Ich bin ja brav und mach das auch. Dann erscheint ein Fenster mit folgenden Meldungen:
(Hab die BLASC2_setup.exe als Administrator ausgeführt)

zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
suche Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Marcel\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Marcel\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen

Und dann nix mehr... nur noch stille... Stundenlang gewartet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab dann versucht über Manuellen Upload die Charakterdaten zu übertragen aber die Beschreibung finde ich etwas dürftig.
Hab den Ordner "BLASCprofiler" entpackt und unter meinem WoW Verzeichnis gespeichert.
Im Spiel habe ich aber kein geladenes Addon Namens BLASCprofiler gesehen. Habe den Ordner "BLASCprofiler" dann in den Ordner "Addons" verschoben, dann wurde es mir auch im Spiel angezeigt.
Aber ich kann in dem "WTF" Ordner unter "savedvariables" meiner Charaktere keine .lua Datei finden.
Muss man die noch manuell vom entpackten "BLASCprofiler" Ordner dorthin verschieben?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Lg Rox


----------



## PenZiuM (5. Februar 2008)

Roxhopper schrieb:


> GEKÜRZT
> 
> 
> Lg Rox




JO! Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Ich hatte gestern eigenartige Lags, nachdem das Tool Tonnen von Addons neu machen wollte. Dabei muss was schief gegangen sein. Jedenfalls war der Client kaputt und ich hab ihn deinstalliert und dann neu wieder rauf. Hatte den absolut gleichen Fehler wie du! 

Ich hab dann mehrfach den Vorgang wiederholt aber keine Änderung. Registry hab ich inzwischen auch durchgesehen. Keine Chance den Client wieder zum Laufen zu bekommen. Vista Ultimate 32

ZAM !!!!! HHHHIIIIIILLLLFEEEEEE !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

